# Any downsides to Puppy Culture/Early Neurological Stimulation?



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

I have an almost 9 year old Havanese named Charlie and we’re looking to add another to our family, ideally within the next year. His breeder is retired, so I’ve been researching in my area (Northern CA) as well as out of state, as there don’t seem to be many options close by that are planning litters anytime soon.

I of course am looking for breeders that do all the health testing, and focus on finding the right fit for each puppy and family, and I’m very interested in what can be done with early socialization to get the puppies off on the right foot. Our Charlie is an amazing dog, but very sensitive and can be anxious, and I feel like more exposure younger might have eased his transition (we also could have better the first few weeks we had him!) I have seen that some breeders are talking about early neurological stimulation, or specifically the ‘puppy culture’ program. These sound like really deliberate and thoughtful ways to start early socialization and build resilience. I can understand why not all good breeders do this, as it seems incredibly time intensive, but I’m wondering if is there’s any other reason it’s not the norm. Is there any downside to these methods? Can it be overdone and have negative effects on the pup?

Thanks so much!
Lisa


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lisa Walker said:


> I have an almost 9 year old Havanese named Charlie and we’re looking to add another to our family, ideally within the next year. His breeder is retired, so I’ve been researching in my area (Northern CA) as well as out of state, as there don’t seem to be many options close by that are planning litters anytime soon.
> 
> I of course am looking for breeders that do all the health testing, and focus on finding the right fit for each puppy and family, and I’m very interested in what can be done with early socialization to get the puppies off on the right foot. Our Charlie is an amazing dog, but very sensitive and can be anxious, and I feel like more exposure younger might have eased his transition (we also could have better the first few weeks we had him!) I have seen that some breeders are talking about early neurological stimulation, or specifically the ‘puppy culture’ program. These sound like really deliberate and thoughtful ways to start early socialization and build resilience. I can understand why not all good breeders do this, as it seems incredibly time intensive, but I’m wondering if is there’s any other reason it’s not the norm. Is there any downside to these methods? Can it be overdone and have negative effects on the pup?
> 
> ...


I actually think that it is getting to be more and MORE the norm! And I also think there are many older, more experienced breeders who do many of the pieces of PC but may not call it that, simply because they are good ways to raise puppies, and they have kept up with the science just as Jane Killion has. Puppy Culture (or Avidog, the much more expensive program) are great for us newer breeders who are just learning the ropes. It gives us a tremendous amount of information in one package. Some of these older breeders who might not specifically SAY they "use Puppy Culture" still do many of the same things without calling it that. You should be able to get a feel for what kind of enrichment the breeder does with their puppies just in a good conversation with them.

Then there are people that don't bother to learn and care, or just can't be bothered putting that kind of time and effort into their puppies. THOSE are the kind of "breeders" I'd stay away from.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

They absolutely need early, and often stimulation, but you don't have to go strictly by any system. For someone who doesn't know anything about raising baby puppies to start with, there's nothing wrong with following that though.


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

That’s really helpful to know. Thanks, @Tom King and @krandall!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> They absolutely need early, and often stimulation, but you don't have to go strictly by any system. For someone who doesn't know anything about raising baby puppies to start with, there's nothing wrong with following that though.


The Kings were EXACTLY who I was thinking of when I was talking about breeders who were DOING "ENS" before "ENS" had a name, or before "Puppy Culture" was a "program".  It would be kind of silly for them to go buy some newer breeder's program just because it is better advertised.


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

Thank you both for your replies! I got on the Kings’ waitlist last week actually (despite living across the country... ) I just love the approach they describe in raising the pups. I am so glad to hear that this is becoming more the norm as the benefits certainly seem compelling!


----------

